# Household Items = Soap Molds?



## Cashie (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

What household items can be used as a mold when you don't have a dedicated mold yet? I have read that just about anything will work from an empty Pringles can or empty cardboard quart milk container. 

I actually used an empty plastic (cleaned thoroughly) meat container which was a perfect fit for my first batch, but it wasn't the prettiest design. I'm eying other objects around the house until I can scramble some cash together and get something more permanent.  

 I want to make a 2nd batch today.

Ideas? Comments? Critiques? Thanks.


----------



## lsg (Apr 17, 2011)

Shoe boxes, plastic drawer dividers, glass loaf pan, silicone muffin pans, any plastic storage container, the drawer out of a treadle sewing machine.


----------



## Marianne1 (Apr 17, 2011)

You know those cookie bags you twist tie at the top to re-close?,they come with a plastic liner. they usually have 3 wells that I used to use years ago as molds,work great.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 17, 2011)

Jello molds & ice cube trays...


----------



## reallyrita (Apr 18, 2011)

I like qt.size paper milk cartons.  They are waxed on the inside.  I stand them up in a pitcher to pour the soap mixture in so they don't tip over while pouring.  You can just peel off the carton when the soap is ready to unmold.The soap bars are square shaped, of course.  Cheap and disposable.


----------



## Relle (Apr 18, 2011)

I use to use milk cartons when I made soap 10 yrs ago but found that they stuck even ripping off the carton.


----------



## cp chick (Apr 18, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> I use to use milk cartons when I made soap 10 yrs ago but found that they stuck even ripping off the carton.



I used a milk carton for a mold once and it did stick horribly until I put it in the freezer for a few hours.  

I've also used Rubbermaid containers, glass dessert bowls, silcone muffin trays, cut-off pop bottles, plastic honey jars.  Just about any non-metallic container will do.  You'd be wise to get some freezer paper to line smooth plastic molds with though, or it may be a bit tricky to get some out of them out.


----------



## rubyslippers (Apr 18, 2011)

The small individual serving containers that pudding, applesauce and ready made jello come in or single serving of yogurt containers.  

One of my all time favorite molds is a hexagon shaped container that Ceasar's dog food uses as packaging.  My little dog doesn't endorse that dog food (prefers boiled chicken) but I occasionally sneak it in just so I can accumulate another mold.    It is a perfect  size for a guest soap and makes a beautiful, interesting looking bar. 

I also have used some child's sand toys that are in the shape of fish & sea shells that I found at a tag sale for $.25.  

If you purchase the large Velvetta cheese, the box is great for a mold (you must line it, of course).  

So many things you buy come packaged in plastic that often can be reused to make an interesting mold.  Oh my gosh!  someone shut me up.  I could go on for eons.....take a look in your kitchen and you will find all kinds of things.


----------



## Serena (Oct 13, 2020)

I was using quart-size milk cartons, too.  I would line them with freezer paper, or smear petroleum jelly in them.  Easy, and they worked fine for my needs.

I have taken a break from using milk, and now I need some soap molds.

I need something that has no residual smell, due to extreme chemical sensitivity.

I'm going to look for some small, bendable plastic food storage containers.

The silicone molds I have smelled have too much smell for me to use.

Any suggestions would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## AliOop (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi @Serena, this is a really old thread; the last post before yours was in 2011. You will get a lot more suggestions if you start a new post with your question about non-smelly molds. 

That being said, if silicone smells to strong for you, consider using wooden molds and lining them with freezer paper (shiny side showing), or with Dollar Store cutting mats that are trimmed to fit the inside of the mold.

As @lsg mentioned above, you can often find wooden drawer organizers in the kitchen section at the Dollar Store, and many of those can be nicely-sized for soap molds. You can also buy a cheap wood mold with a silicon liner from Amazon, and give away the liner to someone else.
Or if you have the budget for it, consider buying a well-made wooden mold from my favorite mold supplier: Nurture Soap.


----------



## Serena (Oct 15, 2020)

@AliOop   Thanks very much for your help.


----------

